# Rated "M" motorboating gear porn



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Motor Chillin' on Deso last spring


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Wedding Crashers - You Motor Boatin' Son of a Bitch - YouTube


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> View attachment 83445


Love the new paint job on your rig Ben, but like I told you before, you really should wear a helmet when you boat with that thing..


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I mean...if we're going off topic... 😁


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey Ben, 

Just saw this.. You might want to think about an upgrade









Shit, that’s a pretty good idea! | Shit, that’s a pretty good idea! | By Charlotte 10 | Facebook


1,6 млн views, 8,7 тыс. likes, 338 loves, 889 comments, 2,5 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Charlotte 10: Shit, that’s a pretty good idea!




fb.watch


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Just saw this.. You might want to think about an upgrade
> 
> ...



I think we just found the answer to pin on to all the "How much HP to push a 6 raft barge across Lake Powell?" discussions!
HEADWIND BE DAMNED!!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Does this count? It's kind of on a river.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

These are a few of my favorite things:


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

yardsells said:


> These are a few of my favorite things:
> 
> View attachment 83478
> 
> ...


You win hands down.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Caverdan has a spot for the pizza oven and pony keg!!!


----------



## NightFloater (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## NightFloater (Oct 17, 2018)

Others:


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

These are all so nice!!! How big are those “zodiac” styles?


----------



## NightFloater (Oct 17, 2018)

Yardsells and I run 16' sport boats


----------



## Tntslc (4 mo ago)

I’ll bite


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

This old girl turns 50 next year.


----------



## NightFloater (Oct 17, 2018)

Tntslc said:


> I’ll bite
> 
> View attachment 83489


BMF


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I’ve been drinking, a lot. Iam buying one!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Got a good starter boat for ya Charlie, trailer and 55 hp motor. And it's a real zodiac.. Gonna need to put in some sweat equity though.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

From my first








sport boat trip..










I'm the one on the right. in the above photo









Motors galore


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Grand Canyon


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Here’s a dumb question. Do you snout guys have to get lucky with a lottery like normal people or is there some kind of better odds since you own a snout? I mean you have so much invested and it seems like it’s hard to draw a permit at least I’ve never drawn one? Seems like a lot of money to maybe not be able to go? Maybe there is a secret society of snout guys that wear robes and do weird shite then get to go with each other’s permits? Gotta get one lol!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Here’s a dumb question. Do you snout guys have to get lucky with a lottery like normal people or is there some kind of better odds since you own a snout? I mean you have so much invested and it seems like it’s hard to draw a permit at least I’ve never drawn one? Seems like a lot of money to maybe not be able to go? Maybe there is a secret society of snout guys that wear robes and do weird shite then get to go with each other’s permits? Gotta get one lol!


Nope, the bean counters don't care what you own Charlie, Yes, it's hard to get a permit these days since Wreck.gov made a total mess of the system, and IF I were to tell you about the secret snout society, I'd have to kill ya..


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Last I checked “Wreck.gov” isn’t running the Grand Canyon lottery. But yes the rivers these boats are suitable for are few. So lots of them may not get out of the stable very often. 
There is a guy in GJ that has a sweet S-Rig and has probably 30 + people applying for GC permits He seems to get it out every year.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Would be sweet for mid-high water Main Salmon...


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

I guess motors are allowed up there. How often do you see them?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Pretty rare on private trips, although my first trip, we had one. If you were in a hustle, it would make life easier.
Occasionally on a commercial trip. Then, of course, all the jet boats...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Big Wave said:


> Last I checked “Wreck.gov” isn’t running the Grand Canyon lottery. But yes the rivers these boats are suitable for are few. So lots of them may not get out of the stable very often.
> There is a guy in GJ that has a sweet S-Rig and has probably 30 + people applying for GC permits He seems to get it out every year.


Naah, there's lotsa places, problem is usually you cant get a permit for a 300 mile trip like in westwater, deso, or hells ,and then there needs to be water in the river, these boats have those little twirly things that stick down from the boat a foot, and they don't like rocks... And they are Very Expensive when you do kiss a rock...


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

MNichols said:


> Naah, there's lotsa places, problem is usually you cant get a permit for a 300 mile trip like in westwater, deso, or hells ,and then there needs to be water in the river, these boats have those little twirly things that stick down from the boat a foot, and they don't like rocks... And they are Very Expensive when you do kiss a rock...


Charlie a better solution at least for me is to rent a S-Rig or Snout from Cieba rather than own one. I don’t think I would feel comfortable renting one now with the low flows the Grand Canyon has been having. The last full season I worked down there they were releasing steady 8,000 I did fine but I was at the top of my game back then. I wouldn’t want to buy a new “twirly thing“ for Scotty Davis. 
Oh by the way he wants to know you have experience with a “twirly thing” before he will rent it to you.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I got a itty bity twirly thing on my raft and I’ve done one entire trip with it on deso lol. But I’d like to trade in the 4hp for 60 lol! Be terrible to flip one !!! But awesome to have all the comforts!


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Picture #1. Your just displaying your motors or storing them. You don’t haul them into Deso that way right? Or shut my mouth again to the guy who wanted to haul his motor on his transom. Nice looking stable. I guess that’s what we should call horse power.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

Almost 5 years ago now, but getting towed on a Paco through Deso was fun after a few beverages.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Big Wave said:


> Picture #1. Your just displaying your motors or storing them. You don’t haul them into Deso that way right? Or shut my mouth again to the guy who wanted to haul his motor on his transom. Nice looking stable. I guess that’s what we should call horse power.


Somehow ended up with too many motors. Some say I was bored. Definitely didn’t run them like that.
20 for Cat.
5 for Westwater.
Not sure what I’d take down Deso. Depends on the flow and number of boats I guess.

I think going from 5hp to 20hp I’ve gained 2 mph on the double wide and burn 2x the fuel.

I essentially ran at 1-2 mph faster than the current but it was easier to eddy out and make the ferry/safety at the Cat takeout with the bigger motor.

End of the day I should have just bought a 9.8 and had one motor.

The Tohatsu/Merc/Nissan 9.8 is a smaller displacement twin cylinder nearly identical to the 9.9. I think the 9.9 is 112 lbs and the 9.8 is 89? Only river I know of limiting HP is the Main Salmon, with 1 motor under 10hp for a “kicker” and somehow it doesn’t change your permit. Not sure the deal with Lower and Hells. 

snout/J/S-rigs and sport boats are a weird grey area there. I’ve heard if you get a paddle permit over a motor permit, just be sure to have a set of oars and oarlocks for paddle rig compliance.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

tBatt said:


> Somehow ended up with too many motors. Some say I was bored. Definitely didn’t run them like that.
> 20 for Cat.
> 5 for Westwater.
> Not sure what I’d take down Deso. Depends on the flow and number of boats I guess.
> ...


I bought a 5 hp Tohatsu from Dave MacKay this fall. He kept pushing the 8hp but the 5 is going to be fine for me. If the stars align and Grand Canyon ever gets water again and the big if the permit. I would just rent a boat from Cieba. The last one I rented from him was pretty sweet.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

tBatt said:


> Somehow ended up with too many motors. Some say I was bored. Definitely didn’t run them like that.


I feel this, I have 4 x 30hp Tohatsu's, an 8hp Honda, and a 60hp Tohatsu.... was pretty close to pulling the trigger on a 90hp Suzuki, but it was a 25" shaft and the deal wasn't too good to pass up.
i will be ordering a 6hp Tohatsu this spring as a spare for my sport boat.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

azpowell said:


> I feel this, I have 4 x 30hp Tohatsu's, an 8hp Honda, and a 60hp Tohatsu.... was pretty close to pulling the trigger on a 90hp Suzuki, but it was a 25" shaft and the deal wasn't too good to pass up.
> i will be ordering a 6hp Tohatsu this spring as a spare for my sport boat.


@BGillespie , care to chime in?


----------



## stevilkenevil (9 mo ago)

I'm in!


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Garage of someone well known here although not on the buzz. 
there are 2x more out in the driveway andyard


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Man I thought I spent to much money lol!!!


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

This guy is in his early 70s and owned an outfitter in Moab in the 80s.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Don and Denise?


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

I have a 25 hp Mariner on a fishing boat I keep in Wisconsin. I’m on the lookout for a fresher power head it’s a short shaft and most used river ones are long but maybe it was on a sport boat. I could help clear out the clutter maybe.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Don and Denise?


Greg W


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

tBatt said:


> Greg W


Nice, wouldn't have guessed.. Wasn't aware he was still around.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Big Wave said:


> I have a 25 hp Mariner on a fishing boat I keep in Wisconsin. I’m on the lookout for a fresher power head it’s a short shaft and most used river ones are long but maybe it was on a sport boat. I could help clear out the clutter maybe.


I have a Suzuki 55 with a remote console I'd sell, and likely a Tohatsu propane if the money was right, but 1 is a long shaft, and the propane is a very long shaft at 25". Sport boats are primarily intended for use on rivers, every one I've seen uses a long shaft, but new to the sport and there aren't a lot of them around. Plenty of used short shafts on ksl classifieds out of SLC....


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

MNichols said:


> I have a Suzuki 55 with a remote console I'd sell, and likely a Tohatsu propane if the money was right, but 1 is a long shaft, and the propane is a very long shaft at 25". Sport boats are primarily intended for use on rivers, every one I've seen uses a long shaft, but new to the sport and there aren't a lot of them around. Plenty of used short shafts on ksl classifieds out of SLC....


The Suzuki is probably to much for the tin can. I’ve got a 5 hp why do you want to get rid of the propane. I thought about propane but figured a 3 gallon gas can would be just as easy to deal with as a 5 gallon bomb.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Big Wave said:


> The Suzuki is probably to much for the tin can. I’ve got a 5 hp why do you want to get rid of the propane. I thought about propane but figured a 3 gallon gas can would be just as easy to deal with as a 5 gallon bomb.


I love the propane motor, I have just gotten away from that particular type of boating, and move to full blown motorboating for the most part. It's not like I have it listed for sale or anything, but if somebody came by and offered me a reasonable price for it I'd let it go. One of the really nice things about propane motors is you don't have to smell gasoline, and you have propane along anyway...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

So are jet boats illegal in the Grand Canyon? Must be otherwise they’d be there I’d guess.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> So are jet boats illegal in the Grand Canyon? Must be otherwise they’d be there I’d guess.


They're not illegal, all the regs say is you can't have more than 50 horse, or it might be 55 horse I forget, but $150 prop is a whole lot cheaper than a couplea grand jet drive that you would find on a 50 horse outboard. Not to mention, it's been my observation that jet drives on outboards tend to hang down a whole lot more than the lower unit and the prop... Not sure where the benefit to having a jet drive down there would be? I can think of a whole lot of downsides though..


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Upriver travel is frowned upon, is it not? 
Would sorta defeat the purpose of a sled...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> Upriver travel is frowned upon, is it not?
> Would sorta defeat the purpose of a sled...


Not only is it frowned upon, it's completely prohibited, unless of course you're the national Park service or the USGS...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

MNichols said:


> They're not illegal, all the regs say is you can't have more than 50 horse, or it might be 55 horse I forget, but $150 prop is a whole lot cheaper than a couplea grand jet drive that you would find on a 50 horse outboard. Not to mention, it's been my observation that jet drives on outboards tend to hang down a whole lot more than the lower unit and the prop... Not sure where the benefit to having a jet drive down there would be? I can think of a whole lot of downsides though..


i think you are supposed to run a short shaft outboard with a jetfoot in place of a long shaft w/ prop... only the foot needs to be in the water... look up solar jet boats/jetech inflatables on youtube, those guys are bouncing up gravel bars with only a few inches of water. it is a tunnel hull design, which might be important for getting clear water into the foot...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

MNichols said:


> Not only is it frowned upon, it's completely prohibited, unless of course you're the national Park service or the USGS...



R. Upstream Travel. No vessel shall engage in primarily upstream travel above Separation Canyon (RM 240).

I'm not positive that this is true the regulations say "primarily upstream travel", the way i read that (and understood it) was that as long as someone was making downstream progress through out the day they were not engaging in "primarily upstream travel"...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

azpowell said:


> R. Upstream Travel. No vessel shall engage in primarily upstream travel above Separation Canyon (RM 240).
> 
> I'm not positive that this is true the regulations say "primarily upstream travel", the way i read that (and understood it) was that as long as someone was making downstream progress through out the day they were not engaging in "primarily upstream travel"...


That would be one interpretation. I'm not sure that I would want to argue it with an NPS ranger on the river... I do know that in 2000 we had a snout along, which was ferrying people back and forth from cremation to phantom ranch, one of the phantom ranch rangers mentioned that it was frowned upon, and prohibited in the regulations... But you sure do bring up an interesting point..


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it is frowned upon, but I don't think it goes against regulations. the upstream travel regulation is applicable to all vessels, if they don't have a problem with a dory making the trip from cremation to boatmans beach and back to cremation, then there shouldn't be an issue with a snout doing the same...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just for fun, ho do you run a rapid in a snout? Let’s say lava , do you gently motor to the right get on the bubbles then give her the onion? I just keep thinking it’s like r1 where you line it up for the drift but can you drive them ? Is it scary?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

MNichols said:


> That would be one interpretation. I'm not sure that I would want to argue it with an NPS ranger on the river... I do know that in 2000 we had a snout along, which was ferrying people back and forth from cremation to phantom ranch, one of the phantom ranch rangers mentioned that it was frowned upon, and prohibited in the regulations... But you sure do bring up an interesting point..


I would have to question a NPS Rangers interpretation that you can’t ferry people across the river at phantom with a motor rig. 
We did it all the time when I was driving snouts for the Park in the 90s.
You probably ran into a young jar head fresh out of LE school who was eager to find a infraction to impress his supervisor. 
What’s the worst he could do, pistol whip or tase you.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

MNichols said:


>


Might as well link Sell's whole youtube channel.



https://www.youtube.com/@JohnSells/videos


----------



## raftin (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

raftin said:


> View attachment 83656


Snouts, when just one keg of beer isn't enough... Great pic!


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)




----------



## raftin (Nov 28, 2005)




----------

